# Need help with 255/35-18 rear tires



## MOTRSPRT (Jan 14, 2004)

I am looking to upgrade the factory wheels/tires to 18" setup. 

First, the wheel setup I'm thinking about is 18x8 and 18x9, OR 18x8.5 or 18x9.5. I haven't decided yet.

Second, the tire sizing is stumping me even more. I would like to go with a wide rear tire that won't give me any headaches. I do not want to roll my fenders. I don't believe I should have to use spacers on either the front or the rear if the offset is correct. If applying some additional camber is necessary, then I might go that route as long as it doesn't adversely affect the tread life TOO much.

With that typed, here is what I'd like to do: Front = 235/35-18, Rear = 255/35-18.

My 98 M3/4 has a Dinan Stage I suspension kit which lowered the front ~.75" and the rear ~1". I'm not too concerned with the front having problems, but the rear may pose a headache. Is there anyone who has this tire combination that can tell me what to expect? Or, what I might be in order to fit these tires properly?

Thank you.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

I have to admit, I don't know jack about upsizing fitments. You might want to pose this question to Gary in the Tire & Wheel forum. Those guys answer these kinds of questions all day.


----------



## Tunerworks (Feb 24, 2004)

You should run 225/40/18 front and 255/35/18 rear. You can fit a 8.5" or 9" rear wheel on the car with the 255/35/18 tire if you have the correct offset (40-45mm) and/or lots of negative camber and rolled rear fender lips.

Rob


----------



## RicN (Dec 23, 2002)

^^ what he said..

it will be a bit difficult to find wheels with the width/offset combos you listed unless you ordered custom wheels from fikse, kinesis, iforged and the like. i think the hamann pg2 has the correct offset for the rears. not sure..my car has 18x8.5 with 38mm offset all around with 225/40/18 front and 25/35/18 rear on s03. the s03 is a bit wider than other tires, and h&r sports springs/koni shocks. I had to roll the rear fenders and the paint cracked. cost 800 bucks to respray. now the rears don't rub but the front does rub at full lock..just a reference.


----------

